# The Bible Says!!



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

It's so funny that people can use the bible and get it to say what they want it to say. In fact, I can make the Bible say that it's ok to use weed- at least as long as it is eaten.

Genesis 1:29

"And God said, Behold, I have given you every herb bearing seed, which is upon the face of all the earth, and every tree, in the which is the fruit of a tree yielding seed; to you it shall be for meat."

Romans 14:1-3

"Him that is weak in the faith receive ye, but not to doubtful disputations.

2For one believeth that he may eat all things: another, who is weak, eateth herbs.

3Let not him that eateth despise him that eateth not; and let not him which eateth not judge him that eateth: for God hath received him."

The Bible says it's ok to eat herbs and that he made every herb for us to eat. In fact, the Bible says not to judge those that eat them.


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

LOL... nice one conjurus.

If Marijuana is one of God's creations then why is it illegal? Are there any legal uses of Marijuana?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

There is legal medicinal marijuana that can be prescribed by doctors in some places. I dont know why it's illegal- alcohol costs the US way more each year than all the illegal drugs combined. What's someone who's high gonna do? Sit on the couch and watch tv? Wow lets ban that.

With freedom of religion in the US, there must be a way I can get weed since it's in my bible.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Its kinda legal here, but its getting more and more illegal. Today they deside that 43 coffeeshops alone in Amsterdam must close.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> The Bible says it's ok to eat herbs and that he made every herb for us to eat. In fact, the Bible says not to judge those that eat them.


 :lol: That is F-ing Brilliant.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

VinCi said:


> SistA HazeL said:
> 
> 
> > LOL... nice one conjurus.
> ...


And whole enforced those laws on blacks and women? God? No. Those restrictions have been lifted havnt they? God didnt create black people as slaves. Black people were tricked by the white man (and actually sold to the white men by some blacks) into slavery.

It's hard to find a real point in the mess of words you attempted to put together to communicate with.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Well now that your point is more clear and I can understand it, then yes I agree.


----------

